# professional coder



## angela carrier (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello!  Just wondering how do find jobs for coding so you can work from home?  Is there any in particular that are good to look for and do any of them offer insurance of any type? Angela C


----------



## JBowyer (Jun 26, 2009)

*Remote Coding Positions*

Angela,
Hello. I work for a company that hires Remote Coders, working from home.
Peak Health Solutions
888-435-6500  Ask for TJ


----------

